# This the cleaner i found that works real well.



## east texas terry (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## east texas terry (Jan 28, 2021)

I use a injector needle  on the 300 hundred+  after  shave bottle and hair oil  i have dug the past three month  inject let set over night


----------



## east texas terry (May 6, 2021)

This is what i use and play sand


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (May 16, 2021)

Do you have any dirty/before pictures?


----------



## east texas terry (May 16, 2021)

some have more dirt than these  they still clean up nice


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (May 16, 2021)

Alright thanks


----------



## east texas terry (May 17, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Alright thanks


  Here are the bottle i posted yesterday  after i inject them  and let them set for 2 hour . it is  best to let them set a day or so.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (May 18, 2021)

Do you think that it will clean up cans?


----------



## east texas terry (May 18, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Do you think that it will clean up cans?


I do know if will work on can


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 19, 2021)

Ok.... I’m going to order some, and give it a try. How did u use the sand- as an interior Scouring medium? Or? Thank ya, much! Kat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LalaGirl (May 19, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Ok.... I’m going to order some, and give it a try. How did u use the sand- as an interior Scouring medium? Or? Thank ya, much! Kat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Following...


----------

